# COVID testing for US return - Marriott properties Aruba



## klkaylor (Feb 17, 2021)

This is a nice letter on how the Marriott on Aruba is helping us get home to the US.


----------



## pierrepierre (Feb 17, 2021)

Today on the news Aruba, Mexico and Costa Rico  were mentioned as code Orange there, and to be careful traveling to those destinations.  Glad to hear the resort is helping with the testing!


----------



## gln60 (Feb 18, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> This is a nice letter on how the Marriott on Aruba is helping us get home to the US.


My daughter and boyfriend will be vacationing at the Surf Club the first week of March and yesterday booked their Covid test that is needed before returning to the U.S.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 19, 2021)

We will be at the surf club on Sat so will up date the process.  There is a clinic in the shopping center that is offering antigen tests on a walk in basis as well so I do not think it will be a problem.
Just a reminder that your daughter and boyfriend need to go on to the aruba ED Card website and complete that task before departing for Aruba.  Aruba is more strict and requires a molectular test before entry or a test on arrival and quarantine until test results are returned.


----------



## gln60 (Feb 19, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> We will be at the surf club on Sat so will up date the process.  There is a clinic in the shopping center that is offering antigen tests on a walk in basis as well so I do not think it will be a problem.
> Just a reminder that your daughter and boyfriend need to go on to the aruba ED Card website and complete that task before departing for Aruba.  Aruba is more strict and requires a molectular test before entry or a test on arrival and quarantine until test results are returned.


Hi..my daughter has everything all set..she has been planning this trip for the last year...we gifted her the week for her birthday,last April,which of course had to be cancelled..booked the week for late October which also needed to be cancelled..so is very excited about this upcoming trip..I believe she frequents an Aruba site where there are Aruba citizens as well as U.S.travelers that keep each other updated almost daily on the process..thasks for the info and I look forward to your update...enjoy the Surf Club and the stunningly beautiful Aruba beaches...it’s our favorite Caribbean destination.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 21, 2021)

It was a difficult arrival at AUA yesterday.  The system they are using to confirm a negative Covid test upon arrival is now inconsistent. We spent an hour in line with the entry paperwork being looked at three times. We had to show a paper copy of the green check/barcode immigration form and our covid test and we’re then given a blue “cleared” card.  Proceeded down to passport control and was again asked for our covid test results. People were fumbling with phones hard copies with most being told their test was not good and their card taken back.  We had hard copies of or test type, results,date, name, and passport number. This was not acceptable as it did not have a “sticker” from the lab. Not sure how that is possible given the results are emailed.  We then got our bags and stood in another line and we had to bring up the email from the company that did our test.  Take home - test acceptance is now random in Aruba. Have the email and a hard copy of the results. We had the Abbott ID NOW test done and accepted by United. 
Return testing is not as stated in the Marriott provided letter-attached above. The only testing at the surf club is PCR -at twice the cost -and not required by us. US is accepting antigen tests as well per CDC. The surf club management is nice but clueless and uncaring.  We are here and will figure it out but would rethink a trip to Aruba at this time.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 21, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> It was a difficult arrival at AUA yesterday.  The system they are using to confirm a negative Covid test upon arrival is now inconsistent. We spent an hour in line with the entry paperwork being looked at three times. We had to show a paper copy of the green check/barcode immigration form and our covid test and we’re then given a blue “cleared” card.  Proceeded down to passport control and was again asked for our covid test results. People were fumbling with phones hard copies with most being told their test was not good and their card taken back.  We had hard copies of or test type, results,date, name, and passport number. This was not acceptable as it did not have a “sticker” from the lab. Not sure how that is possible given the results are emailed.  We then got our bags and stood in another line and we had to bring up the email from the company that did our test.  Take home - test acceptance is now random in Aruba. Have the email and a hard copy of the results. We had the Abbott ID NOW test done and accepted by United.
> Return testing is not as stated in the Marriott provided letter-attached above. The only testing at the surf club is PCR -at twice the cost -and not required by us. US is accepting antigen tests as well per CDC. The surf club management is nice but clueless and uncaring.  We are here and will figure it out but would rethink a trip to Aruba at this time.


I am sorry you had such a hard time. 

We arrived December 27 without incident 
The “glitch” seems to be that starting around 2/1/21 aruba wanted the test results to say it is a nasal swab ( not a throat swab) and the US labs are not printing that information on the lab reports. They do accept the Vault test. We are returning in April and staying at the Ocean Club and hoping they have worked this all out and the US labs start to list where the specimen is from. 

We left La Cabana 2/6 (required testing started 1/26) and while we had made an appt at the hospital for COVID testing for $75, we decided to do the test at the resort for $115 (they started 2/2) $115 as it was easier. They did not offer the cheaper antigen test at that time.  The hospital had long lines with waits of more than an hour. I can’t open your attachment above to read about the Marriott but I know satellite clinics have popped up where testing is now done. I read on Facebook you can go to the mall across from holiday Inn and we had friends test at the lab ( walk in) that is next to the Marriott Courtyard for $75. 

Thank you for the information; I hope you can relax and enjoy your trip.

Edit. Link to testing sites https://www.aruba.com/us/traveler-health-requirements/covid-test-in-aruba


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 22, 2021)

Kl and Gray,
Thank you for the detailed comments and issues concerning testing for entering and leaving Aruba. I’m sorry it sounds like such a hassle. I will continue to monitor your comments and other sources (I have a colleague from NY who is WFH in Aruba for most of the past 7 months). 
KL, keep us posted and I hope you can enjoy your trip now.
Brian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 22, 2021)

A few new notes on the increased scrutiny of the covid paperwork. You should try to insure the test report shows the location of the sample. Aruba wants a nasal swab. I would recommend having both a paper copy of your results and keep and have available in electronic format - the email from the testing site and or the ability log onto the portal where you can show the report. Another nugget is that there is a free internet site at the airport that you can log onto to help download data.
On the Marriott side I went to the lab at the surf club and confirmed that they will do antigen test for reenrty to the USA.  Their web site www.pcraruba.com is the portal to schedule your test. It only offers a PCR test. They said to just schedule a PCR test and then when you go to the apt just ask for and pay for the antigen test.  PCR tests are $100 and Antigen test only $40. Antigen have a slightly higher false positive but are quicker and cheaper and at the present time accepted by US immigration. My personal opinion is that by only offering the PCR test that is what people just accept thereby making more money.  Marriott should look into this practice.  We are going to use a clinic in the Cove shopping area for our return antigen test and report back how it worked out.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 22, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> A few new notes on the increased scrutiny of the covid paperwork. You should try to insure the test report shows the location of the sample. Aruba wants a nasal swab. I would recommend having both a paper copy of your results and keep and have available in electronic format - the email from the testing site and or the ability log onto the portal where you can show the report. Another nugget is that there is a free internet site at the airport that you can log onto to help download data.
> On the Marriott side I went to the lab at the surf club and confirmed that they will do antigen test for reenrty to the USA.  Their web site www.pcraruba.com is the portal to schedule your test. It only offers a PCR test. They said to just schedule a PCR test and then when you go to the apt just ask for and pay for the antigen test.  PCR tests are $100 and Antigen test only $40. Antigen have a slightly higher false positive but are quicker and cheaper and at the present time accepted by US immigration. My personal opinion is that by only offering the PCR test that is what people just accept thereby making more money.  Marriott should look into this practice.  We are going to use a clinic in the Cove shopping area for our return antigen test and report back how it worked out.


Thx for the update. I am interested in the Cove Mall site as well.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 22, 2021)

Here is the web site for that clinic—https://www.aruba.com/us/traveler-health-requirements/covid-test-in-aruba


----------



## m61376 (Feb 23, 2021)

an issue to consider is the incidence of false positives with antigen tests. There is a whole discussion on this on the Aruba Surf Club group on FB. The question is whether saving $60 is worth the risk of a false positive and being quarantined. What hasn’t been clear is if you get a positive antigen test and retest and get a negative per, but someone posted they still had to quarantine. 
I’m not sure if this was true or not, but definitely something to consider. 
I’d love to return so I’ve been following anecdotal posts but I’m a bit too risk adverse for now. Although with both of us being fully vaccinated definitely anxious to start doing motor.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 23, 2021)

The false positive rate is but with the incidence of the disease it creates a bad positive predictive rate. My understanding that a positive test will get you quarantined. PCR is then used as the diagnostic test. Antigen test is not diagnostic due to crossreactivity. If the PCR is neg you are neg. if positive you are in the 14 day quarantine.  My plan is do the antigen test at 72 hrs so that if positive I can then do a PCR. The antigen test takes less than 20 min. I do think your point is important. Bet 40 to save 60 but may just cost you time and another $100.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 23, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> The false positive rate is but with the incidence of the disease it creates a bad positive predictive rate. My understanding that a positive test will get you quarantined. PCR is then used as the diagnostic test. Antigen test is not diagnostic due to crossreactivity. If the PCR is neg you are neg. if positive you are in the 14 day quarantine.  My plan is do the antigen test at 72 hrs so that if positive I can then do a PCR. The antigen test takes less than 20 min. I do think your point is important. Bet 40 to save 60 but may just cost you time and another $100.


Someone had reported that even though they had a negative subsequent pcr they still had to quarantine for 10 days due to the positive antigen test. Of course you always need to take what a stranger posts with a grain of salt; just mentioning it because it’s something I’d like clarified before making a decision as to which test. Obviously from a medical perspective you’re totally correct, but it’s their official policy that counts.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 24, 2021)

This is the wording from the Aruba site on positive tests. After reviewing the site it is clear that they are solely focused on molecular test results. Antigen and antibody test are not accepted for entry and not used for symptomatic testing.  Antigen testing was added just for USA returns.  Scientifically your report above is not consistent but as there have been changes to the scrutiny that entry test are now being given your point is an open question.  Can to provide the source of the report you reference? Source document review is important as covid test terminology has been inconsistent. Thanks for your input

Positive cases showing symptoms are required  to stay in isolation for 10 days. Asymptomatic positive cases are required to stay in isolation for 7 days.

I just reviewed the US testing site and to my best reading the quarantine based on a positive return test is up to the county you are in.


----------



## louisianab (Feb 24, 2021)

Package insert for Abbot ID Now states that it is most accurate within 7 days of symptoms. For myself, I wouldn't rely on it alone for asymptomatic travel testing.  Nasopharyngeal PCR is the best for accurate results. (I've run more than 1000 ID now tests in the past year. Same number or higher of various pcr brands. Abbot also has weird collection rules that make it likely to have an false pos or neg)


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 24, 2021)

Each test has a sensitivity and specificity which when combined with prevalence one can compute a positive predictive value along with lot of technical issues to insure accurate results.
That being said your personal opinion may be helpful for completing a diagnostic dilemma decision tree, but this is more about government requirements for political asymptomatic screening. As ID NOW is accepted in Aruba then your personal opinion on the test on its diagnostic positive predictive value is irrelevant for either travel to Aruba or from Aruba back to the US.


----------



## TugSavesMoney (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m not clear on how close the properties are in Aruba, but I read on a pilot wives board that the Renaissance (Marriott) has a testing site at their conference center with walk in appointments (I think my husband said 9 am to Noon) but have the surf club desk confirm. Results guaranteed in 24 hours, as the lay overs are the same. There’s an amazing Dutch pancake house across the street with crepes and fresh orange juice. Or try the place in the Marriott for a burger. A little side trip for your Covid test?  There is also a casino very close and my downfall a Lilly Pulitzer store.   You could bump into my husband who is there twice a week.

I just asked him and he said that a taxi ride from the Surf club would be $15 (ish).

He also had an interesting piece of info that probably doesn’t matter to non-airline folks, bit a test result from within 72 hours in the US can get you into Aruba for a 24 hour layover and back into the US on the same test.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 26, 2021)

The four Marriott properties- Surf, Ocean, Stelaeis, and Ritz are side by side on Palm Beach.  Renaissance is downtown Orangestadt about 15km away.  Friends just got there return antigen test done at Medicare at the Cove mall for $40 and results back in 9 hrs.  Easy walk from all four palm beach properties.  
As I stated before the clinic set up at the surf clubs offers both PCR and antigen tests but “makes” you chose the more expensive and unnecessary PCR to get an appointment. Disingenuous money grab in my opinion so I’m going to cove clinic.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 27, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> The false positive rate is but with the incidence of the disease it creates a bad positive predictive rate. My understanding that a positive test will get you quarantined. PCR is then used as the diagnostic test. Antigen test is not diagnostic due to crossreactivity. If the PCR is neg you are neg. if positive you are in the 14 day quarantine.  My plan is do the antigen test at 72 hrs so that if positive I can then do a PCR. The antigen test takes less than 20 min. I do think your point is important. Bet 40 to save 60 but may just cost you time and another $100.


Just came back from Aruba.  We were there for almost 4 weeks.  We brought antigen (blood) tests with us.   Simple figure prick.  We wanted to control our destiny BEFORE our CDC testing performed by the Aruba lab.  We chose to have the lab come to our hotel room and perform the PCR COVID test for return to the US.  It was pricey.  $370 for 2.
$125 per test + $120 for the in room COVID test.

please note the cost to travel to Aruba is much lower these days. Our flights were $258 roundtrip. We stayed in Reward points/DC Points and an Interval getaway. I felt Aruba was a great value even with the cost of testing. 
FYI they really are being random about testing on arrival. We had zero issues when we arrived on 1/28. We used the Vault test. 
our friends used the Abbott ID now test.  5 of them tested on the same day together.  At the airport they were split up in separate lines.  2 passed all 3 check points.  The other 3 made it all the way to the last check point and were told they had to retest.  Cost $75 and they lost their first night to quarantine in their room.
I would make sure your test says Nasal or use the Vault test which was accepted without issue.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 27, 2021)

Squan 66 be advised that you did not have an antigen test blood tests are for antibodies.  No blood tests work for Aruba entry.  In my initial review vault home test was only good for jet blue  but now appears to be good for everyone.  We are going to get antigen test monday or Tuesday from med clinic for return.
Looks like from reading the recently updated entry test requirement site there must have been a run on fake ID NOW  tests as they have added some restriction rule that are a must read.


----------



## silentg (Feb 27, 2021)

If you are fully vaccinated, do you still need to get a Covid test? Will they soon accept vaccination certificate?


----------



## m61376 (Feb 28, 2021)

silentg said:


> If you are fully vaccinated, do you still need to get a Covid test? Will they soon accept vaccination certificate?


no


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 28, 2021)

KL, can you comment on the numbers of tourists and “crowding” on the beaches, pools (surf club) and restaurants in Aruba? Where are people wearing and not wearing masks? Did you rent a car or are you taking taxis? 
We are arriving 4 weeks from today and realize things could change in that time.  We are renting a car for this trip for the 1st time.

The husband of couple we are traveling with is a doctor in a NJ hospital and gets tested for COVID on a regular basis. Our families have weighed the pros and cons of traveling outside the country at this time and feel with the proper precautions it is a good time (and Aruba a good place)  to travel.  Fortunately, we have all been vaccinated (my wife is a nurse who is now administering Vax shots) which although is not a guarantee at least assures us we have done as much as we can to protect ourselves.

I appreciate any updates you provide.  Enjoy your vacation.
Brian


----------



## gln60 (Feb 28, 2021)

m61376 said:


> no


Is that a no to both questions??


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 28, 2021)

gln60 said:


> Is that a no to both questions??


A no to both questions. 
All info regarding aruba travel is here and changes daily. So if traveling to aruba be sure to check this site 
Www.aruba.com


----------



## gln60 (Feb 28, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> A no to both questions.
> All info regarding aruba travel is here and changes daily. So if traveling to aruba be sure to check this site
> Www.aruba.com


My daughter and boyfriend are heading to the Surf Club this week...My wife and I are booked for the SC in November..we are getting our 2nd shot(moderna) tomorrow.....I have been monitoring the changes daily...thanks for the reply.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 28, 2021)

silentg said:


> If you are fully vaccinated, do you still need to get a Covid test? Will they soon accept vaccination certificate?





GrayFal said:


> A no to both questions.
> All info regarding aruba travel is here and changes daily. So if traveling to aruba be sure to check this site
> Www.aruba.com



Can't find anything here affirming that there is no need for a test if you are fully vaccinated.  GrayFal, can you please highlight where that is noted?


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 28, 2021)

silentg said:


> If you are fully vaccinated, do you still need to get a Covid test? Will they soon accept vaccination certificate?


Here is the CDC rule on that. My best take is The US wants to keep people with active viral contamination from entering and at this point we don’t have evidence that vaccination does not prevent asymptotic viral transmission.  This is the US CDC return rule. I will try to post the Aruba entry rule on post vaccination testing for entry.

What if I have had a COVID-19 vaccine or have tested positive for antibodies? Do I still need a negative COVID-19 test or documentation of recovery from COVID-19?
Yes, at this time all air passengers traveling to the US, regardless of vaccination or antibody status, are required to provide a negative COVID-19 test result or documentation of recovery.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 28, 2021)

Pathways said:


> Can't find anything here affirming that there is no need for a test if you are fully vaccinated.  GrayFal, can you please highlight where that is noted?



Since it doesn't say if you have a vaccine you don't need to do anything assume these rules apply to you. 

See answer above.  

3 weeks from now it can change. You just need to continue to read the official government websites to stay abreast of the changed.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 28, 2021)

Aruba rule on post vaccination testing- same logic as US

If I have received the COVID-19 vaccine, do I need to go through the testing and entry requirements? Will this change in the future?To ensure the safety of other travelers, Aruba continues to require that all travelers follow the current protocol, which includes testing either prior to travel or upon arrival at the airport. At this time, proof of vaccination is not currently accepted as a substitute for this testing requirement. The Government of Aruba and Department of Public Health will continue to assess the situation on an ongoing basis and update our processes and protocols, as appropriate, particularly as vaccine distribution expands globally.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 28, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Please go to the official Aruba government website I proved and read the information for that county. It is all there but info changes frequently.



I have done that - maybe I'm just missing it.  I find all sorts of info on testing, but cannot find anything saying if you are vaccinated that you don't need a test.  That's why I ask if you could point to a specific place that is mentioned.

I find what *klkaylor *notes.  A test *IS* needed.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 28, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Since it doesn't say if you have a vaccine you don't need to do anything assume these rules apply to you.
> 
> See answer above.
> 
> 3 weeks from now it can change. You just need to continue to read the official government websites to stay abreast of the changed.



The question was "If you are fully vaccinated, do you still need to get a Covid test? "  and your answer was "No" 

I believe  that is incorrect.


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 28, 2021)

Luvtoride said:


> KL, can you comment on the numbers of tourists and “crowding” on the beaches, pools (surf club) and restaurants in Aruba?
> 80% occupancy at surf. More crowed than Oct but really not crowded.
> 
> Where are people wearing and not wearing masks?
> ...


----------



## silentg (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the response, I currently have no plans to visit Aruba, but it’s good to know what the protocol is and I will keep checking for Aruba and Europe for new info.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 28, 2021)

Pathways said:


> Can't find anything here affirming that there is no need for a test if you are fully vaccinated.  GrayFal, can you please highlight where that is noted?


Question. 
If I have received the COVID-19 vaccine, do I need to go through the testing and entry requirements? Will this change in the future?
Answer. 
To ensure the safety of other travelers, Aruba continues to require that all travelers follow the current protocol, which includes testing either prior to travel or upon arrival at the airport. At this time, proof of vaccination is not currently accepted as a substitute for this testing requirement.  The Government of Aruba and Department of Public Health will continue to assess the situation on an ongoing basis and update our processes and protocols, as appropriate, particularly as vaccine distribution expands globally









						Official COVID Update & Travel restrictions for USA and Canada | Aruba
					

Are you planning to book a trip to Aruba from the USA or Canada? Read Aruba's official COVID updates and travel restrictions for the USA or Canada before booking your trip.




					www.aruba.com


----------



## Pathways (Feb 28, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Question.
> If I have received the COVID-19 vaccine, do I need to go through the testing and entry requirements? Will this change in the future?
> Answer.
> To ensure the safety of other travelers, Aruba continues to require that all travelers follow the current protocol, which includes testing either prior to travel or upon arrival at the airport. At this time, proof of vaccination is not currently accepted as a substitute for this testing requirement.  The Government of Aruba and Department of Public Health will continue to assess the situation on an ongoing basis and update our processes and protocols, as appropriate, particularly as vaccine distribution expands globally
> ...



For those that are following this thread ISO correct info, I will take this response as an affirmation that your 'No' comment in #26 was incorrect based on the current provided info.  As of right now, even if fully vaccinated, you must still get a test.

Thanks for the clarification  (hard to tell what all the 'no's were for)


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 28, 2021)

Pathways said:


> The question was "If you are fully vaccinated, do you still need to get a Covid test? "  and your answer was "No"
> 
> I believe  that is incorrect.


Apologies.  I misread the original question.  At this time almost everyone needs to be COVID tested even with a vaccine.  The exception is people that have tested positive for Covid 2-12 weeks before their trip. They need to submit their positive dated test along with a medical note stating they had Covid and could travel.  

All spelled out on the official Aruba website.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 28, 2021)

Pathways said:


> For those that are following this thread ISO correct info, I will take this response as an affirmation that your 'No' comment in #26 was incorrect based on the current provided info.  As of right now, even if fully vaccinated, you must still get a test.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification  (hard to tell what all the 'no's were for)


And I won't go back and change my answer because it will make this whole thread look crazy!!  I was responding to the "can I show my vaccine certificate and not test" and as noted, that answer is no! Everyone must test except Covid positive peeps wk2-12.


----------



## deniseh (Feb 28, 2021)

I work in long term care and our medical director is still saying it is possible to both get the virus and transmit it even if vaccinated so I doubt at this time that testing requirements will go away.  Perhaps once there is more data that shows risk is very small.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 1, 2021)

silentg said:


> If you are fully vaccinated, do you still need to get a Covid test? Will they soon accept vaccination certificate?


So you need to bring your COVID-19 vaccinated card correct.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 1, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> So you need to bring your COVID-19 vaccinated card correct.


See #36,37,38,39

As of today, even with a Covid vaccine, you must have a negative Covid test to enter Aruba. 

I hate to use the word NO because that’s what started the confusion but your statement is incorrect.  Having a vaccine does not change Aruba’s entry requirement.


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 2, 2021)

Just got tested at the Cove mall Fit 2 Fly clinic. 5 min walk from Marriott surf club. Walk in from 0800-2200- no apt required.  Great folks got us in early so we could make our dive boat. Less than 10 min start to finish.  Results to be back by 10pm tonight as they batch up load. We did antigen test for $50.  Th have PCR as well but the US is OK with antigen.  They even offered to print us a hard copy tomorrow. I will update this tomorrow on the return of results.


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 3, 2021)

So test available at 2000 local. Web site easy to register and set up. PDF downloaded.  Uploaded easily to United.  So two choices for testing. PCR for $100 at the Surf Club - folks have found it easy as well. Fit2Fly was easiest for antigen at $50.  Rec folks do their own research and then easy choices.  Right now the entry test to Aruba is harder than the exit.  We are back home tomorrow and are now trying to fit Aruba into our trips again soon.


----------



## gln60 (Mar 4, 2021)

My daughter and boyfriend arrived in Aruba yesterday afternoon...absolutely no problems at the airport....they retrieved their luggage and were leaving the airport for the Surf Club in 20 minutes...spoke to her this morning....weather is perfect...temps in the 80's and breezy...will do a follow up next week


----------



## m61376 (Mar 4, 2021)

gln60 said:


> Is that a no to both questions??


Oops- sorry- they don’t accept a vaccination certificate. You still need to be tested.


----------



## mrsc (Mar 5, 2021)

We had plans to go in May but are thinking of cancelling. With a family of five, the cost of testing plus the cost of Aruba mandated covid insurance will exceed $600.  That is a high expense, hopefully something will change in the near future.


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 5, 2021)

So back from Aruba - Covid testing was clearly the issue for all-discussed by many at the pool and beach - and agree with mrsc that cost is an issue especially with a big family. Using Vault for home testing may help and only do antigen testing to return can reduce the cost somewhat. 
I wanted to say that while I think the onsite testing at the Surf Club could be improved - cheeper option and better website. I wanted to say that my stay was very easy. Three reservations (all do to airline changes) merged by the front desk. Never had to change rooms even when we went from 2 bedroom to one.  Check in and check out went like clockwork - doing most of the forms by email early was great.  Staff was wonderful - got soap, towels, dishwasher detergent laundry detergent delivered whenever we asked.  Hopefully the covid testing requirements will decrease but do plan to return. 

Finally *yes you need to covid test* to enter and to reenter the US *even after having been vaccinated as of today *but things change daily with covid testing/requirements.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 5, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> So back from Aruba - Covid testing was clearly the issue for all-discussed by many at the pool and beach - and agree with mrsc that cost is an issue especially with a big family. Using Vault for home testing may help and only do antigen testing to return can reduce the cost somewhat.
> I wanted to say that while I think the onsite testing at the Surf Club could be improved - cheeper option and better website. I wanted to say that my stay was very easy. Three reservations (all do to airline changes) merged by the front desk. Never had to change rooms even when we went from 2 bedroom to one.  Check in and check out went like clockwork - doing most of the forms by email early was great.  Staff was wonderful - got soap, towels, dishwasher detergent laundry detergent delivered whenever we asked.  Hopefully the covid testing requirements will decrease but do plan to return.
> 
> Finally *yes you need to covid test* to enter and to reenter the US *even after having been vaccinated as of today *but things change daily with covid testing/requirements.


Thanks for sharing your real time experience. I was at La Cabana for 6 weeks 12/27-2/6 and am heading to the Ocean Club for 5 weeks April - May.  It is so helpful to know how it really plays out and hopefully lifts some of the stress people are feeling. Aruba has made the return process very easy and transparent and as long as people traveling follow the www.aruba.com and their state website https://coronavirus.health.ny.gov/covid-19-travel-advisory for the latest info and US Gov website https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/international-travel.html you will be fine.  

 Can’t wait for my return trip and warm weather.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 6, 2021)

Kl, thanks for the updates and information about testing and the Surf Club. Glad you had a good trip and that the Surf Club staff and experience was up to par (always normally great).

We leave in 3 weeks and can’t wait to return to Aruba ( now almost 20 months since our last visit). Although we are fully vaccinated we aren’t taking anything lightly or for granted. I’m glad to hear that precautions are still in place there and we will be able to enjoy the beaches, weather and outdoor dining that we love about Aruba. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 6, 2021)

The biggest take home for me was that I was a little lazy about re-reading the Aruba covid testing site every few days - they changed the rules on the Abbott ID NOW test between the time we committed to that test (cheeper faster than a standard PCR test) so look carefully at that testing page just before you commit to a test for entry and understand what they want as Aruba is being a little more picky - safe travels. I am now trying to figure out the Maldives rules - yes a PCR test is required but which molectular test are allowed. Retesting if travel is over 24 hrs - ours it 27 - 16 to Dubai, 7 layover, 4 to Male - how do your retest and get a result back?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 6, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> The biggest take home for me was that I was a little lazy about re-reading the Aruba covid testing site every few days - they changed the rules on the Abbott ID NOW test between the time we committed to that test (cheeper faster than a standard PCR test) so look carefully at that testing page just before you commit to a test for entry and understand what they want as Aruba is being a little more picky - safe travels. I am now trying to figure out the Maldives rules - yes a PCR test is required but which molectular test are allowed. Retesting if travel is over 24 hrs - ours it 27 - 16 to Dubai, 7 layover, 4 to Male - how do your retest and get a result back?


I follow the points guy.  I feel he posted they had in airport rapid testing in Dubai? Check his site as well as the airport site.


----------



## gln60 (Mar 8, 2021)

My daughter and boyfriend took their PCR Covid test this morning at the Surf Club before their departure from Aruba on Wednesday....did the required paperwork and were walking out in less than 15 minutes.....super easy


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 8, 2021)

gln60 said:


> My daughter and boyfriend took their PCR Covid test this morning at the Surf Club before their departure from Aruba on Wednesday....did the required paperwork and were walking out in less than 15 minutes.....super easy


Still not sure why folks are paying twice as much as they need to for a test they do not need.  Antigen testing will do and is half the price.  Marriott's vendor has antigen testing but does not let you schedule it on line-forcing you to pay for and get the higher priced PCR test.  The system they have set up is easy but unnecessarily expensive.  I would tell them to upload the document to their airline at check in but also get/keep a printed copy with them as they go to check in at AUA.  We had to show a hard copy. There are public computers and printer available just past the marketplace - again a great effort by Marriott to keep travel easy.  Also get to AUA early as you have to do both Aruba Passport control and security then again do the US immigration and customs and repeat US security in Aruba.  Make US connections easy but add some time to getting through to your gate in AUA.  Safe travels


----------



## Dean (Mar 8, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> Still not sure why folks are paying twice as much as they need to for a test they do not need.  Antigen testing will do and is half the price.  Marriott's vendor has antigen testing but does not let you schedule it on line-forcing you to pay for and get the higher priced PCR test.  The system they have set up is easy but unnecessarily expensive.  I would tell them to upload the document to their airline at check in but also get/keep a printed copy with them as they go to check in at AUA.  We had to show a hard copy. There are public computers and printer available just past the marketplace - again a great effort by Marriott to keep travel easy.  Also get to AUA early as you have to do both Aruba Passport control and security then again do the US immigration and customs and repeat US security in Aruba.  Make US connections easy but add some time to getting through to your gate in AUA.  Safe travels


I think some are concerned about the false positive rate of the antigen test.


----------



## gln60 (Mar 8, 2021)

Dean said:


> I think some are concerned about the false positive rate of the antigen test.


That's the EXACT reason


----------



## gln60 (Mar 8, 2021)

Dean said:


> I think some are concerned about the false positive rate of the antigen test.


Daughter and her boyfriend received their Negative PCR test back pretty fast today...they are good to travel back on Wednesday..very happy about the negative test...very sad they have to leave beautiful Aruba.


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 8, 2021)

I had taken the false positive rate of antigen tests as a fact but the push by gin80 made me go back and look at the study data of the Binax NOW Abbott test and compare with PCR testing for Specificity - the term for true negative with the false positive being the residual. Sensitivity is the true positive rate. Positive predictive rate (PPV) and negative predictive rate (NPV) are based on how common the disease is - key for clinical trial but not germain to this discussion.


Here is a journal article for the eval of the antigen test
Testing among symptomatic participants indicated the following for the BinaxNOW antigen test (with real-time RT-PCR as the standard): sensitivity, 64.2%; specificity, 100%; PPV, 100%; and NPV, 91.2% (Table 2); among asymptomatic persons, sensitivity was 35.8%; specificity, 99.8%; PPV, 91.7%; and NPV, 96.9%. For participants who were within 7 days of symptom onset, the BinaxNOW antigen test sensitivity was 71.1% (95% CI = 63.0%–78.4%), specificity was 100% (95% CI = 99.3%–100%), PPV was 100% (95% CI = 96.4%–100%), and NPV was 92.7% (95% CI = 90.2%–94.7%). Using real-time RT-PCR as the standard, four false-positive BinaxNOW antigen test results occurred, all among specimens from asymptomatic participants. Among 299 real-time RT-PCR positive results, 142 (47.5%) were false-negative BinaxNOW antigen test results (63 in specimens from symptomatic persons and 79 in specimens from asymptomatic persons).

Here is the PCR False Positive rate 
*Evidence for a Significant False Positive Rate (FPR) in PCR Tests for COVID-19*



Data from External Quality Assessments of PCR tests for other RNA viruses• FPR usually between 0.8% and 4.0%
 • Median = 2.3%; Pooled mean = 3.2%Data from External Quality Assessments of PCR tests for COVID-19• FPR between <0.4% and 0.7%
 • Pooled mean = 0.6%Data from actual use of PCR tests for COVID-19• FPR usually between 0.2% and 0.9%


Based on these two studies it the FPR for PCR is 0.6% and the Antigen test (Binax NOW) is 0.2% so less false positive. The real issue is that in all tests for a disease with a low prevalence even small false positive rates stack up.  If you test 10,000 for a disease with a 1% prevalence then the numbers are a little crazy -
100 people have the disease, 9,900 do not. Looking only at FPR if it is 0.6% then saddly 59 folks will have a false positive (the PCR data) if 0.2% then 20 folks have a false positive (the antigen test).  So asymptomatic screening of lots of folks with a low prevalence disease gets  a lot of false positive no matter what test you use. 

Based on this I think the antigen test is the way to go - new data but it made me look. Something we all should be doing.  I would encourage folks to not just read a newspaper article as there is really poor editing and bias control.  Find the real journal articles and ....


----------



## Dean (Mar 8, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> I had taken the false positive rate of antigen tests as a fact but the push by gin80 made me go back and look at the study data of the Binax NOW Abbott test and compare with PCR testing for Specificity - the term for true negative with the false positive being the residual. Sensitivity is the true positive rate. Positive predictive rate (PPV) and negative predictive rate (NPV) are based on how common the disease is - key for clinical trial but not germain to this discussion.
> 
> 
> Here is a journal article for the eval of the antigen test
> ...


The problem with any antigen test is that it's more user dependent.  Personally I wouldn't be concerned about false positives but false negatives are very high to the point that the CDC recommends if you actually needed to test and the antigen test is neg, you then need to do a PCR.  It probably is more perception than reality but that is some people's fears.


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 8, 2021)

Dean said:


> The problem with any antigen test is that it's more user dependent.  Personally I wouldn't be concerned about false positives but false negatives are very high to the point that the CDC recommends if you actually needed to test and the antigen test is neg, you then need to do a PCR.  It probably is more perception than reality but that is some people's fears.


You have to understand your goal of testing
Confirm a diagnosis or meet a regulatory event.
If I want to confirm a diagnosis of flu v. covid then PCR is the only choice the false positive rate is too high on the antigen side ..
If I want to get back into the country - even if positive then the antigen test is the no brainer - low positivity rate on true infections and lower false positive on non infection.
After having to do the research I am more confident that the right choice for meeting the US flight rule is to use the antigen test.  _[Political content deleted.]_


----------



## Dean (Mar 9, 2021)

klkaylor said:


> You have to understand your goal of testing
> Confirm a diagnosis or meet a regulatory event.
> If I want to confirm a diagnosis of flu v. covid then PCR is the only choice the false positive rate is too high on the antigen side ..
> If I want to get back into the country - even if positive then the antigen test is the no brainer - low positivity rate on true infections and lower false positive on non infection.
> After having to do the research I am more confident that the right choice for meeting the US flight rule is to use the antigen test.  _[Political content deleted.]_


No doubt but if a worker bee calls it positive, you're stuck.  And working with these type of tests daily, the variability where the boots hit the ground is amazing.


----------



## gln60 (Mar 9, 2021)

Dean said:


> No doubt but if a worker bee calls it positive, you're stuck.  And working with these type of tests daily, the variability where the boots hit the ground is amazing.


100% correct


----------



## Fred Garvin (Mar 9, 2021)

I just returned from the Aruba Surf Club last week.  With Marriott's vendor onsite, while you do have to sign up online for the PCR option($100), when you go for your appointment you can request the cheaper Antigen test ($40).  The results were available after about 5 hours and as mentioned you can print them out at the computers by the Market Place.  We had a group of 7 and all used the Antigen test, showed our printed results to AA when checking in at the airport, no issues for any of us.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 9, 2021)

*Moderator Note:* TUG has a COVID sub-forum in the Lounge where all the talk about biases and politics and conspiracies is being corralled. Keep this thread to the nuts and bolts about what's required to travel in/out of Aruba, and keep the politics out of it, or it'll be moved to that forum.


----------



## gln60 (Mar 10, 2021)

Dean said:


> No doubt but if a worker bee calls it positive, you're stuck.  And working with these type of tests daily, the variability where the boots hit the ground is amazing.


My daughter returned from Aruba this afternoon...everything went smooth.....except she was randomly stopped inside the airport in aruba and they swiped her Palms looking for chemical residue from explosives...go figure


----------



## starzim (Apr 28, 2021)

Heading to Aruba from NY beginning of May, are there any rapid testing sites other than in Marriott surf club?
Thanks


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

gln60 said:


> My daughter returned from Aruba this afternoon...everything went smooth.....except she was randomly stopped inside the airport in aruba and they swiped her Palms looking for chemical residue from explosives...go figure


Great, I'm glad it worked out OK.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, they are all over the island. It’s become as big a business as the t shirt vendors along the strip in the hi-rise hotel area. Just look for the signs or ask the concierge where you are staying. We came back earlier this month and the testing at the surf club was easy and fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

